
Emails released as part of Congress' show how ruthless Steve Jobs could be - trtobe
https://www.businessinsider.com/newly-released-emails-show-ruthlessness-of-steve-jobs-2020-7
======
MarcellusDrum
> A developer named Joe Hewitt objected to the requirement, because he thought
> the language Apple was requiring was "mediocre." Hewitt went to the press
> with his complaints.

> "I'd suggest we just cut Joe off from now on," [Jobs] said.

I think that we can all agree that of all the things Steve Jobs was, a nice
person was definitely not one of them. And I think it really is a trend among
big-league innovative people. So we know as a fact that being "nice" isn't a
requirement to be extremely successful, but the question I have is: Is being a
"douche" an advantage?

------
ckrusk
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200730111144/https://www.busin...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200730111144/https://www.businessinsider.com/newly-
released-emails-show-ruthlessness-of-steve-jobs-2020-7)

